# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1990 (6 Μαϊου, Νovotel)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσιασης παλαιότερων αγώνων θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί στις 6 Μαϊου το 1990,στο Novotel.
Πολλοι και καλοί αθλητές είχαν εμφανιστεί τότε, αθλητές που μετεπειτα έγραψαν σπουδαία πορεία στον χωρο και αρκετούς από αυτους συναντάμε ακόμα..
Ενδεικτικα αναφέρω,πριν προχωρήσω στις φωτογραφίες:
Τσιλιγκουδης, Κρυσταλλης ,Κοπαρίδης ,Κεχαγιας ,Τσιβιλής, Κοσυφίδης, Γριβας, Μαραγκάκης, Κουκος, Ασημομύτης, Λεστένκο, Μεργιανού ήταν καποιοι από αυτους..

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης  


*

----------


## Dreiko

Κωστα ωραια αναφορα...αναμενουμε περισσοτερο υλικο! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Ιστορική χρονιά! Είναι η χρονιά που πλέον ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος δεν θα έπαιζε ξανά μετα απο το Μεσογειακό το 1989. Περιμένω να δω και τους υπόλοιπους σε φώτο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορία Εφήβων,χωριζόταν σε τρεις κατηγορίες :
*-75 κιλα , - 85 κιλα & +85 κιλά 


Την κατηγορία -75κ., κέρδισε ο Βασίλης Ορφανίδης,από την Ρόδο

*





*


Την κατηγορία -85κ. κέρδισε ο Αναστασόπουλος Χαραλαμπος


**

Στην δευτερη θεση, ο Θοδωρης Κοσυφίδης, ο εφηβος που την επόμενη χρονια ,το 1991, κέρδισε το ΠανευρωπαΪκο στους Εφηβους

*


*


Τελος στην κατηγορία +85 ,νικητής αναδείχθηκε ο Βασίλης Γρίβας, στα ξεκινήματα μιας σπουδαίας πορείας.Ενδεικτικά αναφερω ότι την επόμενη χρονιά,κερδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στo Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ!


*

----------


## NASSER

Δηλαδή είχαμε το ξεκίνημα του Κοσυφίδη και του Γρίβα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δηλαδή είχαμε το ξεκίνημα του Κοσυφίδη και του Γρίβα


Eίχαν κανει αγωνες από το 1989,αλλα γενικά ,ναι,στα ξεκινηματα τους. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Eίχαν κανει αγωνες από το 1989,αλλα γενικά ,ναι,στα ξεκινηματα τους.


Την επομενη χρονια δλδ το1991 ,η βελτιωση κ των 2 ειναι μεγαλη , ειδικα ομως του Γριβα εινα ασυλληπτη! 
Γι αυτο αλλωστε τα πηρε ολα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα ποζάρισμα εκαναν δίδυμο (κατι που εχει εκλείψει γενικότερα,παλια γινόταν πιο συχνα )ο *Παναγιώτης Αναστασόπουλος* και η *Βίκυ Λεστένκο*,στο ντεπούτο της στο αγωνιστικο bodybuilding.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία γυναικών,με την έμπειρη αθλητια *Ντίνα Μεργιανου* ,με συμμετοχες σε αγωνες από το 1985 και την* Βίκυ Λεστένκο*, στο ντεπούτο της

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνα αισθησιακό ποζάρισμα από την *Ντίνα Μεργιανου* (μετά το Πανελλήνιο,στο Ευρωπαικο της Βαρκελωνης πήρε την 1η θεση )

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βικυ Λεστενκο

*













*Νικητρια της κατηγορίας η Ντίνα Μεργιανού*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΒΒ -65κ.

*Νικητής ο *Στελιος Αράθυμος


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -75 κιλων.*
Εδω θεωρω  ότι αρκετοι θα αναγνωρισετε τους περισσότερους αθλητες:
Κρυσταλλης, Ζωης, Μαραγκακης, Αναστασόπουλος κτλ., σε μια δυνατη κατηγορία

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ο Μαραγκακης με την οριμοτητα, την επιμονη του, και τις γνωσεις του ,ελυσε με θεαματικο τροπο,τα γενετικα προβληματα που ειχε σε μερικα σημεια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης 







*

----------


## sAVAZz

ο μαραγκακης ειναι π ιδρυσε τα χτρ στορες και το iron gym στην γλυφαδα?

----------


## Polyneikos

*




















Ο νικητής της κατηγορίας -75κ. , Σωκρατης Κρυστάλλης*

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο μαραγκακης ειναι π ιδρυσε τα χτρ στορες και το iron gym στην γλυφαδα?


Ναι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sAVAZz

3ερουμε με τι ασχολειται σημερα???το ιρον το εχει ακομα αυτος???

----------


## NASSER

> 3ερουμε με τι ασχολειται σημερα???το ιρον το εχει ακομα αυτος???


Από το ΣΔΟΕ είσαι και ρωτάς ?  :01. Smile:

----------


## sAVAZz

απο περιεργια κα8αρα...γτ αυριο σκεφτομαι να παω στο ιρον να το τσεκαρω και να γραφτω κι ολας...

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αλυσίδα Χtreme Stores του ανηκει, το Iron Gym όχι πλεον. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποτε μου ειχε πει ο Μαραγκακης ,κ εκανα 3 4 προπονησεις στο γυμναστηριο του ,καπου κοντα στην Λ Βουλιαγμενης ητανε.   Πολυ καλο παιδι ο Σπυρος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία -85 κ,νικητής ο Θοδωρής Κομνηνος. με το κόκκινο μαγιό





Τακης Τσιβιλής








Βασίλης Ζώρος 





Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς

----------


## vaggan

πω πω πω το ταλεντο του ζωρου φαινοταν οτι θα εκραγει απο τοτε οσο για τον σωκρατη κρυσταλλη ηταν ο απολυτος κυριαρχος  της ελαφριας κατηγοριας για χρονια

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βodybuilding +85





1oς Σακης Τσιλιγκούδης








2ος Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης







3ος Γιαννης Κοπαρίδης




*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Masters

Γιαννης Κούκος








*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοκληρώνω την παρουσίαση του αγωνα με τον Γενικό Νικητη του αγώνα, *Σακη Τσιλιγκούδη


*

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ καλός αγώνας, καθώς είχε πολλές συμμετοχές και καλούς αθλητές που διαχρονικά έγραψαν ιστορία. Για μένα απο τις φὠτο θα έλεγα πως και ο Σώκράτης Κρύσταλλης θα μπορούσε να είναι και γενικός νικητής. Είχε και καλές αναλογίες και πολύ καλό μυικό διαχορισμό. Ίσως τον καλύτερο μυικο διαχορισμό-γράμμωση του αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εμενα μου κανει εντύπωση παλι, πως εκεινες τις εποχές,αθλητές που παίζαν σε κατηγορίες -70 & -75 ,ηταν πλήρεις και αρκετα  μυώδεις,τους χαρακτηριζες δηλαδή bbers, ενω πλεον αυτα τα αγωνιστικά κιλά ειναι βατά σε πολλους μεν  ,αλλα σε  ελαφριές κατηγορίες ,fitness,χωρίς την ποιότητα ενος Κρυστάλλη , π.χ.

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ πιστεύω πως απλά στις μέρες μας υπάρχει το πάθος της ζυγαριάς, προσπαθώντας να φτάσουν στα ψηλά επαγγελματικά επίπεδα που παρακολουθούν. Και φυσικά οι παλιοί αθλητές ήταν πιο σκληροπυρηνικοί σε προπόνηση και διατροφή κάτι που λείπει στις μέρες μας.

----------


## vaggan

> Πολύ καλός αγώνας, καθώς είχε πολλές συμμετοχές και καλούς αθλητές που διαχρονικά έγραψαν ιστορία. Για μένα απο τις φὠτο θα έλεγα πως και ο Σώκράτης Κρύσταλλης θα μπορούσε να είναι και γενικός νικητής. Είχε και καλές αναλογίες και πολύ καλό μυικό διαχορισμό. Ίσως τον καλύτερο μυικο διαχορισμό-γράμμωση του αγώνα.


ετσι ακριβως ο κρυσταλλης ηταν θαυμασιος επαιζε στην -75 και φαινοταν με ελαχιστα μικροτερο ογκο αποτι ο τσιλιγκουδης plus ομως οτι ο κρυσταλλης ειχε φοβερη ποιοτητα οι κοιλιακοι του ειναι καταπληκτικοι αλλωστε το παρατσουκλι σωκρατης lambrada κρυσταλλης δεν το ειχε δωθει τυχαια

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1990 Μερος 1ο (Περιοδικό Υγεία και Μυώνες)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1990 Μερος 2ο (Περιοδικό Υγεία και Μυώνες)

*

----------

